# shark



## GAstumpshooter (Apr 19, 2017)

15"shark with driftwood and teak base


----------



## injun joe (Apr 20, 2017)

Nice.
What's it carved from?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 20, 2017)

I'd like to hookup with that one.

Nice work.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Apr 24, 2017)

Amazing


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks. Joe it carved form basswood and the base is teak


----------



## Bkeepr (Apr 25, 2017)

wow its gorgeous!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 5, 2017)

Nice! That's the largest carving I'd ever seen.


----------

